# how to make a piranha eat plants/fruits/seeds?



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

I've just learnt that most piranhas in the wild eat plants/fruits/seeds...
and research shows that vitamin dificiency may reduce the liability to disease.
it confused me. how can i feed my piranhas pumpkin or something like that?
what to do if my piranha doesn't like vegetables?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hide it in something they do like, such as a fish fillet or shrimp


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

^^:nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

No need to feed them Veg. There is plenty of diet out there to feed them,and they are healthy to as well. Piranha love to eat

catfish
white meat talapia
silver side
smelt
beef hear
clams
scallop
raw shrimp

all these diet are good and healthy diet for piranha.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought mammalian meat was contraindicated for piranha consumption as they are built to digest fish flesh instead...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> No need to feed them Veg. There is plenty of diet out there to feed them,and they are healthy to as well. Piranha love to eat
> 
> catfish
> white meat talapia
> ...


i talked to frank about this. and he said we mostly feed dead fish, fillets or otherwise...which usually have little to no fibre in them unlike other fish in the wild which eat plants and the fibre is absorbed into the piranha like that. he told me its not a NECASSARY thing to do but for tru over all health some fibre in the diet shouldnt hurt


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

We fed our peas, and suprisingly they loved them.

But, the thin shell of the pea was not digested. Kind of gross.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

think they will eat Grapes?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

My buddy fed his Pacu grapes, I tried giving my one RBP a smaller grape and he ate it. Although he was always waiting to snag whatever I put in the tank. He didnt spit it out or anything. You could also try rubbing the grape on fish or something so it has the smell your P is used to for his food.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I thought mammalian meat was contraindicated for piranha consumption as they are built to digest fish flesh instead...


I don't understand why ppl always say P's aren't designed to eat mamilliam meat. they are designed to eat whatever they can. they are the garbadge disposals for the amazon river. that includes avian, mamilliam,reptillian, insect and fish. so everything should be considers potential food. of course too much of only one type food with out any kind of suplementation will lead to lacking in needed vits. however hunger will lead a fish to eat whatever it can. this also includes plants and fruits that might fall into the water.

Anyways the best way to make sure that your fish are getting a rounded diet without trying to shove a peice of broccolli down its throat would be to train it to take pellets. A good pellet is going to have a full robust complement of everything your fish need. you can also make your own geletin foods and blend some veggies up and add them to the mix.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

the best way, i think, is to try those mix jell things. I remember there was a really good recipe here awhile ago, add whatever you wish and make it into a jell and P's love it but i heard it takes awhile to get them used to it.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

well i threw a grape in there, they attacked it and then let it sink, it dissapeared. threw another one in and they actually ate it ! one more and they ate some of it and i took the rest out


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

use carrots lol.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lector said:


> well i threw a grape in there, they attacked it and then let it sink, it dissapeared. threw another one in and they actually ate it ! one more and they ate some of it and i took the rest out


Sweet!!!








Just make sure they are seedless......


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

about the gelitan stuff someone mentioned... how solid is it? mine like frozen beefheart and fillets, shrimp and what not. So would it still take a while for them to like the stuff


----------

